# ابراج المحمول !!!! خطر ام اشاعات ؟



## eng.ali9 (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم الاعضاء الكرام​
هل فعلا ابراج المحمول بها كل هذه المخاطر التتى تقال عنها مثل التسبب فى الصداع و الاكتئاب و ارتفاع درجة الحرارة و كل هذه اعراض خفيفة غير انها قد تسبب امراض خطيرة جدا كسرطان الدم و التاثير على الجهاز البصرى و جهاز المناعة و العياذبالله..!!!

ارجو الرد من الجميع ...شكرا


----------



## foch_4391 (25 مايو 2011)

according to the distance between u and the BTS


----------



## eng.ali9 (25 مايو 2011)

*المسافة بينى و بيين البرج اقل من المسافة بين البرج و بين ساكن الدور الاخير على العمارة اللى عليها البرج...

بمعنى انه فى العمارة الملاصقة تماما ولكن عمارة اصغر ......يعنى نفس الارتفاع وليس اعلى كما المعتاد و المسافة الافقية لا تتعدى 7 متر .........
الموضوع كبير كبير كبير *


----------



## يحيى قناوى (26 مايو 2011)

عندى نفس المشكلة وبقيت حاسس ان معدل نومى اتغير من فترة وزاد اكتئابى وقلقى زى ماتوقعت وحقيقى اتمنى انه يكون مش ال bts هو السبب


----------



## eng.ali9 (27 مايو 2011)

ربنا يسترها معانا والله ...... الموضوع ده لو كده يبقى مشكله فعلا لان الاغلبية بتشتكى منه و من الاعراض اللى بيسببها 

طيب يا جماعة مفيش مهندس اتصالات هنا فى القسم عنده القدره انه يفهمنا الموضوع ده ..لانه يعنى خاص بالموجات و الترددات و هكذا .....
و انا سمعت ان الابراج دى تابعة لاتصالات و موبينيل بس ...لان فودافون ستالايت ..صحيح الكلام ده ؟ و لو صحيح ليه باقى الشركات ما تعملش زى فودافون ...؟؟؟؟!!

و حضرتك يا مهندس يحيى مقدمتش شكوى فى الموضوع ده بما انك تعتبر اكتر المتضررين من البرج ؟؟؟ ده لو حاله حضرتك زى الحالة اللى انا وصفتها فوق يعنى ؟؟؟ و لو قدمت كانت ايه النتيجة ...؟؟
ربنا معاك و معانا ...


شكرا ...سلام عليكم


----------



## يحيى قناوى (27 مايو 2011)

عندك حق يا باشمهندس على لكن مش هقدر استفاد من الشكوى لان حضرتك تعرف ان مصر اليومين دول يسودها العشوائية والفوضى كان الله فى العون


----------



## Ammar_humaid (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اسمحولي اتدخل ... التاثير الذي تسببه ال bts هو تاثير حراري فقط لذللك لم تثبت الدراسات ان هناك اي تاثير على تركيب الخلايا ... والتاثير الحراري الذي يؤثر على الجسم الاقرب بشكل اكبر قد يسبب اضطرابات , و صداع ..


----------



## مهندسة إن شاء الله (30 مايو 2011)

الله يحمينا من الأخطار دى سواء شديدة أو بسيطة و الله أنا كمان قريب منى شبكة لموبينيل و فى ناس اشتكت بس كأن على رؤوسهم الطير و لا أى حاجة حصلت


----------



## مهندس عمرو (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
تابعت هذا الموضوع مند &كثر من سبع سنوات مع عدة منضمات عالمية مهتمة بالصحة والسلامة وراسلت عدة شخصيات منها الهندسية والتي تهتم بالجانب الفني ومنها الطبية والتي تهتم بالجانب الصحي
المهم لنه من خلال المتابعة والاتصالات تبين مايلي:
1)اقيمت جميع الدراسات والقياسات باشراف ودعم من الشركات العملاقة المصنعة لمعدات الهواتف المحمولة اي ان جميع ما تم من اعمال ومن قام بها هي التي كانت تدفع له.وبذلك النتائج كانت غير محايدة مئة في المئة.
2) مع انه لم يتبث ان اي من اللاشعاعات الصادرة عن معدات المحمول سواء المحطات الثابتة او المحمول نفسه انها ضارة ومسببه للسراطان فان الهيئة الدولية قامت ابصدار عدة نقاط اهمها عدم تركيب هذه المحطات بالقرب من مدارس الاطفال ومراكز ايواء العجزة والمستشفيات 
3=بعض الدول اجبرت الشركات على تخفيض قوة المحطات الثابتة الامر الذي لاتريده الشركات المستخدمة للمحمول لانه يزيد من عدد المحطات للتغطية وبالتالي زيادة المصاريف
4=الاجهزة اليدوية تصنع وفق قياسات محددة ولكن للاسف معظم مانستوردة نحن العرب من الصين وكوريا اللتان لاتهتم كثيرا لقوة الارسال .
عليه فان راي المتواضع انه يجب الحدر من استخدام الهواتف الغير مصنعة من قبل الشركات العالمية واوصي بموتورولا لان انظمة السلامة الامريكية تفرض قيود مشددة عالية الجودة وتاخد بالحسبان جميع الشكوك.
اما المحطات الثابتة فقد قمت بدراسة ذلك في طرابلس ليبيا وكان الامر كارثة حقيقية ولم يقبل احد بان يسمع رغم انهم صدموا عندما راو الصور فهي موجودة فوق مدارس الاطفال وفي اماكن لايجب ان تكون فيها


----------



## eng.ali9 (2 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا للاعضاء الكرام ...و ربنا يرفع عنا الضرر جميعا *


----------

